# FMC 2022 Competitions



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 5, 2022)

Just received email notification of the latest FMC competitions this morning, and see that they have posted two YouTube videos. See below:





As before, these are paid competitions.


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 5, 2022)

thanks for posting. I couldn't find the entry fee requirements. Any idea what that the cost would be?

thanks.


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 5, 2022)

I see it now, its 34 Euros. A deal buster for me is not being able to see the video before I register and pay. thanks for posting.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 5, 2022)

FMC also seem to be uploading similar Registration and Submission videos to the ones linked above for the : Video Game Scoring, Instrumental Music, and Music for film, tv, ads and video games categories.


----------



## cleverr1 (Jun 6, 2022)

Does FMC provide ranking and feedback for all entries or is this just for the winners?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 6, 2022)

cleverr1 said:


> Does FMC provide ranking and feedback for all entries or is this just for the winners?


To the best of my knowledge from previous competitions, it is only the winners.


----------



## cleverr1 (Jun 6, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> To the best of my knowledge from previous competitions, it is only the winners.


Thank you.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 12, 2022)

As of this morning, it looks like FMC have decided to release the unscored versions of the films/footage for both the Film Scoring and Video Game Scoring categories on YouTube. See below:


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 12, 2022)

I think its great they give you the task (film) upfront so you can see if its something you want to tackle or not.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 12, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> I think its great they give you the task (film) upfront so you can see if its something you want to tackle or not.


Yes, it is good that FMC have now had a change of heart, as all previous competitions were “pay-first”.


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 12, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Yes, it is good that FMC have now had a change of heart, as all previous competitions were “pay-first”.


If a contest is a no fee type, then not sharing the clip until you register is acceptable. Charging you upfront before you see what is expected seems sort of scammy to me. I don't think its unreasonable to know what I'm "buying" before I spend my money, but what do I know. I'm very happy they gave us the clip(s) upfront.


----------



## Sound of Pictures (Jul 30, 2022)

Hi community, 
I´m all new to this, but made a suggestion for the competition. Here´s my idea:


Hope, you like it.
TSoP


----------



## A. Coppejans (Sep 15, 2022)

Hello musiclovers,
This is my submission. Good luck to everone here!
Alain


----------

